# ideas for staving off heat stroke at summer shows



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

UGH its a tough thing, I used to show English all summer long and wearing long sleeves, a jacket, gloves, etc was grueling. Can she maybe wear a T under her show shirt so she can take the long sleeve shirt off between classes? Also make sure to hydrate very often. They also make ice pack type sweat bands you can re use. (they sell them at golf shops)


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Definitely have a lot of cold water ringside for her. You can also look for those neck tie type things that you can freeze and have her wear to cool her off. There is also a neat new brand called Cool Medics that makes all kinds of products designed to keep the horse and rider cool. EquiShopper - Everything for Horse and Rider - Cool Medics


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Have you ever tried the Cool Medics stuff on person or horse? Too bad it is so expensive. The hats are not too pricey but they sure are dorky looking.  I usually bring water but it is only luke warm. She has a show tomorrow so I think I will buy a bag of ice to keep the water actually cold. She could wear a tank top under her white shirt and maybe I will bring a wash cloth to dip in the ice in the cooler and sponge off a little between classes. There is a golf shop near here so I think I will stop in there today and see if they have the sweat bands. My daughter wears a helmet and those are extra hot. ugh. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Is there someplace where you can get into air conditioning and the horse in front of a fan? I would stay parked in front of the AC until the very last moment, do my ride and then back in front of the AC :lol:
Same for the horse, lots of wetting down the neck area and kept in front of fan. Thats what I do for my girls when its been really hot but we don't ride then.
I think thats terrible they expect them to wear black and long sleeves. I'd be looking into a rules change :evil:


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

lots of water! water! water!!


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Hydration!! Water is a MUST even if she doesn't like to drink a lot of it. If she doesn't like drinking water, get those Propel drink packets and add those to bottled water. 

Water is THE way to prevent heat stroke (had that pounded into my head in the Army :lol

Someone else mentioned having a t-shirt or tank top that she can wear around. Great idea. It will also help to keep her show shirt crisp and clean for the actual show.

For the horse, lots of clean water (bring some from home if the horse hesitates to drink "strange" water). If he/she is all spiffed up for a show, you can still take a lightly dampened sponge and wet down the belly without messing up the prettiness. Try to keep the mane off the neck if you can. Shade would be nice if available, so try to tie him/her up on the shady side of the trailer.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I would try to get to the show early and park by shade if there is some available. But like mentioned the best thing to do is stay hydrated. I really like drinking Gatorade- it was a little more substance to it then water. Bring a cooler full of ice as well (to keep drinks cold). Also dont forget to eat. I ran into problems when I was hot and didnt feel like eating and then ended up light headed and crappy feeling. 

Don't forget about the horse. Water is very important but make sure they are cooled down from riding before offering it a cold bucket- or keep one out during the day so it is luke warm. Bring the horse to shade as well and just keep an eye on them. 

It sucks but heat is part of horse showing in the summer- many people ask how I can wear all of the clothes and not fall off dying of heat- if you stay hydrated and eat it all comes down to mind over matter.


----------



## IrishRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Soak a bandana in water and maybe put it in a cooler with some ice so it's nice and cool. She can wrap it around her neck.

I have not tried the Cool Medics stuff, mainly because of the price tag. It's a great idea but just not budget friendly to most. Including myself.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

No AC but we can all walk around and find a shady spot to sit in with the horse . He is black so I am concerned for him also. I like the sponging the stomach idea. Even some on his neck will probably dry quickly. We could put an ice bandana under his mane too I guess! Angel Leaguer I see you wear the dressy black. It is the top of your thighs when you are riding that it seems like they will just burn off in the sun when you wear black jeans!!


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Everyone pretty much said it make sure you drink lots of liquids especially gatorade. Its hard to show in the summer due to the heat.

The only thing I could add is for the horse. Make sure to give him electrolytes. They have a bucket at the feed store to add to their water bucket or even gatorade works.


----------

